# OS X ON PC



## MrG00dBytes (Mar 14, 2001)

Hi

I love macintosh special the Mac OS x
its cooler than Windows an i wonder if i could install Mac OS X on a PC

I am a little betraity because i got a PC an AMD THUNDERBIRD 900 MHz


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 23, 2001)

<EN> No!
<DE> Nein!
<FR> Non!
<IT> No!
<GR> Oxi!
<RU> Niet!
<JP> Iie!



Admiral


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 23, 2001)

the Admiral is prone to, eccentricities, since the War.

What he means to say is, at this time Mac OS X is only available for the Macintosh platform. While it isn't ruled out to be ported to the Intel platform, it's unlikely to make the migration any time soon.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 23, 2001)

Yaaaarrr  Haaaaarrr Haaaaarrr
Thanks for the clearing up mattie!


Port of OS X on intel ... dont think so...anytime soon anyway.
Port of darwin... ( OS X's core)  yes some people are talking about it (but it aint apple)



Admiral


----------



## VGZ (Mar 23, 2001)

From Macslash:  Enticing corporate customers with MacOS X on x86: Jobs: "There is no chance."

Just to settle this once and for all.


----------



## superrcat (Mar 28, 2001)

You are saying you want OS X ported to x86, but I think you are talking about Aqua. Darwin is a subsystem and I am sure you don't really want just Darwin on a computer. Aqua is property to Apple, and there is no way in hell you are going to see it on another platform unless it has a nice shiny Apple logo on it.


----------



## JSR COUT (Mar 30, 2001)

I do believe that darwin has been ported to X86.


----------



## mrmille (Apr 23, 2001)

Apple have announced that they wont release the darwin kernel for intel platforms.
But...
There is a small programming group that is working with an intel release. The beta will be available during summer 2001.

/ e.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 29, 2001)

...it sure looks like there is a x86-compatible version at Apple site that you can download.

http://www.opensource.apple.com/projects/darwin/1.3/release.html

Maybe I'm just seeing things. Remember, Mac OS X is Darwin, Aqua, Quartz, everything. Just having Darwin on Intel won't give you everything less because they have been compiled for PowerPC systems. Those of us with Rhapsody DR2 for Intel could upgrade for Mach 2.5 to Darwin 1.3.1, but we would still only have the VERY limited number of apps compiled for the Intel version to work with.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2001)

well i'll be a son of a gun!
There is an x86 distro on that site!
I wonder though if it was done by apple, or by darwin on x86 enthousiasts and then posted by apple on their site B)


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Apr 29, 2001)

I think Apple wanted to get as much of the open source community as possible, and having it as Mac only work slow everything down. The jewels of Mac OS X  (Aqua, Quartz) are still Mac only though.


----------



## VGZ (Apr 29, 2001)

Here's how:

1) Install osxvnc and log in from a wintel box.
2) Set the vnc client to run full screen.

There you go ,


----------



## mrmille (Apr 30, 2001)

Ill be damn!

My appoligise, i was misstaking.

/ e.


----------

